# $70 vs $35 Grass Seed???



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the germination % number is equal you bought the correct bag.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If the germination % number is equal you bought the correct bag.


I see no such spec on the item pages. The only differences I can see is that the landscapers mix has medium disease resistances instead of high, and that the growth behavior is clumping instead of spreading. I don't really know what that means, and every other spec is identical. Either way, I'm pretty sure I bought the right bag. I just wish my last bag was this. I spend the same amount of money on a 7lb bag of regular stuff instead of 20lb for the same price of "landscapers mix"


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Differences are stated in the packaging. Landscapers mix is course bladed with medium drought resistance, while the Sun and Shade is a finer blade mix with more drought resistance.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You have to read the label on what types of seeds are even in the bag. Interesting that the links do not even define what is in the bag. A lot of times, when they slap advertising on the bag like - "visible grass in just 5 days" or "requires less water", they are just mixing in different grass varieties that you may not even want, and in some peoples eyes are just plain ugly. Around here, "grass" is Kentucky Blue Grass, and anything else is just a weed (IMHO).


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

spreading spreads.


clumping make green cow patties in the lawn when mixed with other grasses.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@l008com, those two bags of seed appear very different, as @chandler48 pointed out. 

They likely contain very different varieties of grass seed, though it's impossible to tell what they are without a label that says what they are.

"Fine" and "coarse" help a little, but they really won't tell you about the grasses that will arise from the seeds. 

Coarse grasses include the infamous K31, which most people find they hate because it's coarse, and a pale green, and "looks like crabgrass" (even though it doesn't), and spoils a nice, uniform green lawn.

It also appears that the pricier bag has seeds of either a wider variety (accounting for the wider range of conditions) and/or more expensive varieties or both.

Fine grasses include Kentucky Bluegrass and Red Fescue, which are still different in a number of ways, though both can grow well together. 

I say HOLD OFF ON PLANTING THE SEED till you know what it is. I don't recall the conditions your lawn has, but if you have large shaded areas, right off that disqualifies the cheaper bag because it says that it contains grass that needs more sun.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For a lawn ? ? you definitely don't want clumping. That growth behavior difference written on the label is all you need to know. They probably couldn't get it sold so it went on sale.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found info yesterday on the first link's bag. It was under a review that complained about no info. This was Scott's reply -
"Response from Scotts:
Agent · Consumer Services · 7 months ago 

We are sorry that the seed ingredients for the Turf Builder Sun & Shade Grass Seed were not available on our website. The seed blend in our Scotts Turf Builder Grass Seed Sun & Shade Mix is as follows: 8% Wendy Jean Fine Fescue, 8% Fenway Fine fescue, 4% Treazure II Creeping Red Fescue, 9% Vision Perennial Ryegrass, 10% Silver Dollar Ryegrass, 3% Jumpstart Kentucky Bluegrass, 5% Gaelic Kentucky Bluegrass, 3% Abbet Kentuckty Bluegrass and 50% WaterSmart Plus Coating (water absorbent coating with fertilizer and fungicide). While these are the seed varieties and percentages we plan on using, actual percentages and varieties can vary based on seed availablility. All seed bags have a label which is printed at time of bagging with the exact seed ingredients for that bag, bucket, or jug. We want you to be confident in our products. For this reason, we offer a product guarantee to our consumers. At your earliest convenience please contact us to see what can be done. You may visit our contact page at Scotts Lawn Care Help Center - Lawn and Grass Experts"


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Which bag did you buy? I may have missed it. They have grasses for North and South.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I found the actual seed mix for both of them under questions and answers. They are radically different in the varieties they contain. Take a close look at the different varieties. Without extensive research into the characteristics of each variety it's hard to tell we could work better in your situation. They are however quite different which probably explains the price differential.


----------



## rkfast (Oct 30, 2018)

You get what you pay for with seed. There are lots of variables but in general the higher priced stuff is well worth it. Much better cultivars of grass.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Like true love or marriage, lawns aren't easy or cheap. They require brainpower and thought to manage.

No shame in getting it wrong. 

Keep trying at all of them . . . .


----------



## viper (Jul 30, 2009)

I come from golf course construction and commercial turf. Stupid labels like "needs less water" is just confusing at best. Some people just want "green grass", and some people want "majestic green carpet"..... You won't get green carpet seeds at Lowes. Last I checked, were were about $200/80lb bag for premium fescues. 

There are lots of parameters that go into seed but the two mains are germination rate and purity. As with all seed, you will get a portion of weed seed in with it. Regardless of what you buy, germination time is NOT dictated by the price you pay! Soil temp, depth, seed bed, moisture play more of a factor. 7-10 days is pretty typical in ideal conditions. 

For the DIY, I think Scotts was kicking out a pretty decent product! IMO, buying cheap seed is like spending 6mo prepping your hotrod for paint, then squirting Krylon on it. There are many junk varieties of Fescue, like K31, that you do NOT want in your yard! 

As well, fertilizer and watering programs are SO commonly screwed all up! I could go on for hours. It is NOT even difficult but there are things you just need to educate on. 

I have begged and pleaded with my best friend to pull soil samples and send to a lab so we can get his issues resolved. He never did and always complained that his grass sucked! Grass is needs food, water, and cut right, and it will shine!


----------

